# Does anyone know Charley bay Thoroughbred gelding? Not stolen x



## xtanyax (26 August 2011)

Ive been trying to trace a horse of mine for a while and im running out of places to try so thought I would post here!

Im looking for a bay Thoroughbred gelding called Charley - most proberly spelt Charlie. I rescued him from a very bad past and spent a lot on vet bills/put a lot of time into him to make him better and to trust people again and he was very special to me. I had to sell him due to family problems but would love to know what has happened to him - good or bad - as I loved him a lot. When I had him he was an amazing jumper and a excitable horse to ride. He could buck with the odd rear and was always up for a gallop! He was a weaver and would often buck on the spot when stabled - although im not sure if he will still do this now? 
I sold him to a girl called Jodie Coombes as she was looking for a horse to do BSJ on and he would of done brilliant in that, however I believe she didnt get on with him and he went back to a lot of old ways which I had spent so much time getting him out of and she ended up selling him. I then placed a tracing advert up for him as I was conserned that his bad ways would be seen as him being naughty so wanted to make sure he was ok and explain his past so he was understood. A girl contacted me named Vicki and she said that her boss had brought Charley off Jodie and that he was now at their livery yard/riding school and invited me to see him. He was very well looked after and was even used in lessons as, to my shock!, he had turned into such a plod! They said to me that he no longer liked to jump and would often refuse when it got to a certian height which I believe had some thing to do with the time he spent with the girl I sold him to. I even got to ride him which was brilliant but I then lost touch with them. The last Vicki told me was that he was up for sale but I do not know any more from there. I would just loved to know how he is and how his getting on even if its good or bad as he was a very special horse to me!

Thank you.


----------



## cally6008 (27 August 2011)

Name of livery yard/riding school that Vicki works at ?
Location of livery yard/riding school ?


----------



## xtanyax (27 August 2011)

Sorry I forgot to add that!

Im not sure if its even a livery yard and riding school any more as it was about 4 years ago when I last saw him. I also cant remember the exact place where it was either as I cant find the emails that she sent me with teh directions on as my computer got a virus and wiped out my entire account - hence lost contact - but I do know that it was around the London way/just past London where he was. I dont know if this will help either but he was brought from Hovells Farm in Basildon, Essex.

Thanks x


----------



## ABC (28 August 2011)

Any pictures...

I know a horse who sounds just like this. Someone on my yard has just bought him. He's 8 years old i think, and around 16.2. Bay with one white sock, and a stripe/blaze? 

Probably wont be but worth a try


----------



## xtanyax (28 August 2011)

Thank you for your reply but it isnt Charley  Charley has a star in the shape of a heart if you look closely and also he is in his late teens/early 20s now but thank you x


----------



## xtanyax (30 January 2012)

I have added a few photos incase someone may know/remember him from seeing them. Im sorry they are of bad quality but didnt have a digital camera back then so have had to take photos of photos!

Charley is the bay in the stable:


----------



## merryman (17 February 2012)

hi not sure if this is the right horse,recently bought a bay gelding in extreme poor condition just before xmas,vet has told me he is 20 i was sold him as a 15 yr old school master for my partner to ride on,he is very well loved and gained lots of weight but still a bit to go,he goes out with my 17h mare and he is very fast out playing loves to rear in play with her,a few white hairs where a star would be but u have to look very close other wise looks all bay,i was told from slaughter man that john gray had him and he had been in same home for 12yrs and they x him for competition horse which now seems all lies,when we first sat on him he seemed very cold backed,last time we got on him he bucked once on yard as about to go and once down road 2 mins later,he seems to be very well schooled and dont know about jumping as been too poor to try,he on slow build up.any info on this horse much appreciated as dont want my partner loosing his confidence and also want to know his past,any problems if hes strong out hacking,hes very light in the mouth,when walked in grass paddock did roll his back but as partner was just walking he decided not to do anything nasty,he adores my partner and seems to understand he not nasty,when u pick his nr hind out he lifts his leg very high unless u lightly touch his leg and he keeps it low,also not fused by grooming just stands in box,has excellent stable manners.we were sold this horse as a school master and apparently came from a dealer john gray ? sussex way brought to surrey to be slaughtered....any info please


----------



## merryman (17 February 2012)

any pics please as others u posted have gone thanks


----------



## wonderhorse11 (20 February 2012)

post pics please know of one that sounds v. v. similar


----------



## merryman (20 February 2012)

not clever at putting pics on here can u message me so i can send them by mobile thanks


----------



## wonderhorse11 (21 February 2012)

mob doesnt take pics could u copy and past the links mabe?


----------



## xtanyax (23 February 2012)

If you look on this link it may be able to help you? Its http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/xtagsx/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20 and it has his photos on there. Theres only 2 though as cant seem to upload any more but every time I copy and post it seems to just post the photos  Hope this helps x


----------



## xtanyax (26 February 2012)

merryman said:



			hi not sure if this is the right horse,recently bought a bay gelding in extreme poor condition just before xmas,vet has told me he is 20 i was sold him as a 15 yr old school master for my partner to ride on,he is very well loved and gained lots of weight but still a bit to go,he goes out with my 17h mare and he is very fast out playing loves to rear in play with her,a few white hairs where a star would be but u have to look very close other wise looks all bay,i was told from slaughter man that john gray had him and he had been in same home for 12yrs and they x him for competition horse which now seems all lies,when we first sat on him he seemed very cold backed,last time we got on him he bucked once on yard as about to go and once down road 2 mins later,he seems to be very well schooled and dont know about jumping as been too poor to try,he on slow build up.any info on this horse much appreciated as dont want my partner loosing his confidence and also want to know his past,any problems if hes strong out hacking,hes very light in the mouth,when walked in grass paddock did roll his back but as partner was just walking he decided not to do anything nasty,he adores my partner and seems to understand he not nasty,when u pick his nr hind out he lifts his leg very high unless u lightly touch his leg and he keeps it low,also not fused by grooming just stands in box,has excellent stable manners.we were sold this horse as a school master and apparently came from a dealer john gray ? sussex way brought to surrey to be slaughtered....any info please
		
Click to expand...

Sorry ive just seen this message as must of missed it some how, sorry! Its not the same horse unfortunatly as Charley has a bighish star which if you look closley at it looks a bit like a heart! Such a shame what your poor boy has gone through, when I got Charley he was skin and bone and couldnt even stand due to being so weak so I really feel for you. So nice to hear your boy is now in such a good home and I hope you have many years of fun with him x


----------



## wonderhorse11 (28 February 2012)

one at my yard seem similar called shabby i dont know how old/ long the owners now have owned him as i am farlie new to the yard but he is lovley and really well looked after!


----------



## xtanyax (29 February 2012)

Is there any chance you could tell them about my post and see if they could look to see if its him or not? Charleys star looks like a heart if you look closely so maybe be able to tell from that? x


----------



## xtanyax (29 February 2012)

Or if you could take a photo if possible and I could tell if its him or not? If it is him then at least his being well looked after


----------



## wonderhorse11 (4 March 2012)

yes of course ill try and get one for you currently damaged my back so not going up therew for a bit but will get u a pic once i go up!!


----------



## xtanyax (4 March 2012)

Thank you!  Oh no not good  Hope you get better soon! x


----------



## xtanyax (16 March 2012)

wonderhorse11 - sorry dont know your name! - have you managed to get a pic yet, sorry to keep on x


----------



## wonderhorse11 (17 March 2012)

no im sorry no yet i will as soon as possible its just that i havent been to the yard as ive chipped my spine but i will do as soon as possible!!!


----------



## xtanyax (19 March 2012)

Ok thank you  Ooh doesnt sound good! Hope your feeling better soon! x


----------



## xtanyax (24 April 2012)

Still searching x


----------



## xtanyax (14 May 2012)

Just wanted to update that I have now found Charley! He is in a very good home where he is very well looked after and loved!


----------



## danielledanielle (14 May 2012)

ah thats so good! congrats xx


----------



## Surreydeb (14 May 2012)

So lovely to hear x


----------



## merryman (6 June 2012)

Pls private message me a number I can send u pics too can't do from my phone on here Rambo vet said is 20


----------

